# Slingshot of the Year, 2015 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTY 2015*​
*Pick Just One!*

BeMahoney - ClickA32.17%Flicks A.N.T1913.77%Bob Fionda - Stratos85.80%Peter Recuas- Black Horse10.72%Metropolicity - .125 Special3223.19%Lee Silva - Lola10.72%Bob Fionda - Romeo and Juliet42.90%Flicks - Liquid Darkness53.62%Peter Recuas - Stallion96.52%Alvin261084 - Two Face4129.71%You'llshootyereyeout - Big Boy Slingshot128.70%Alvin261084 - Thor32.17%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, gang, let's get our SSOTY on!

These are the first place winners from Feb, 2015 - Jan, 2016, which are all made in 2015. Got it? Good!

I encourage you to carefully consider each nominee. Click on the name of the slingshot to see the original post.

Pick a winner!

​BeMahoney - ClickA​​











​Flicks - A.N.T​











​​Bob Fionda - Stratos​












​Peter Recuas - Black Horse​











​​Metropolicity - .125 Special​












​Lee Silva - Lola​











​​Bob Fionda - Romeo and Juliet​












​Flicks - Liquid Darkness​











​​Peter Recaus - Stallion​












​Alvin261084 - Two Face​












​​You'llshootyereyeout - Big Boy Slingshot​












​​Alvin261084 - Thor​












​
Wow, good luck picking just one!

Do it, though :thumbsup:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweets! Huh, I've placed my vote quickly and have to leave know. my heart rate is climbing up rapidly. Wonderful entries!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

It will be very hard to vote... all of these are beauties :wub:

Which one???

I need few days to decide


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I wanna vote, but this needs serious thought.

On one hand Alvin's lamination's on both are amazing, but the band attachment on TwoFace is just really really awesome. Its not often you see a shooter that can do such simple attachments with no fasteners for both bands and tubes.

Flicks's A.N.T is so amazing it's crazy. I have been fascinated by that little guy since I first joined this forum. You can tell an amazing amount of work went into that, and the way it collapses for pocketability is too good. If it were rigged for OTT and TTF It would be a shoe in for my vote, but being a pure OTT shooter it's on equal terms with the others I am looking at.

Bemahony's Clicka is another really nice pocketable design. I love how it snaps apart. Another awesome innovative shooter that took a lot of engineering. I also really like the overall clean simplistic look of it that hides it's true complexity.

I am not going to disparage any of the rest. They are all amazing shooters and look awesome. I'd be proud to own any one of them, but from a pure engineering standpoint I think the 3 mentioned above are the ones I will choose between. But how to choose....


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome works guys.. it was hard to vote, but I Think I voted for the one I like best.. maybe.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Voted!

Natural and curvy, curvy, curvy

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Voted. Jeez this is one tough decision. All of these are champions in their own rite...tops in each class.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't believe that BeMahoneys Clicka has so few votes... Do you people read the threads of the nominees? This contest shouldn't be only about looks.

even then...it looks amazing !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It's very hard but I voted.
If I had voted for the most beautiful, it was be really really hard, so I voted for the one that mostly I'd like to have.
Congrats to all the finalists.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I decided on Alvin's Twoface. I feel like I am becoming Alvin's personal cheerleader here, haha. But damn, that thing is so gorgeous and the band attachments are amazingly well done. Good luck Alvin!


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

I voted for... the most beautiful... (I only posted this because I was kind of disappointed to see results displayed after I voted)... I also saw that I could "Delete My Vote"... So if I change my mind/delete my vote - and vote with the "winners/cool people" - my "new" vote still counts - and I can feel awesome?

*I'm a nobody on this forum but I have to say that this looks to me more like a popularity contest than anything else. I am disappointed... I have no dog in this fight/award... I don't know any of these people.*

How about just an anonymous vote? After... mods/admins tally the votes and present the results? Maybe next year? You know... just a vote... I thought that was the point... a vote.

This kind of voting procedure would shut down Tumblr Feminism/Marxism for a month.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, because the moderator staff just handing the award over with no oversight would go over great! I see no problems at all arising from that. :thumbsup:
It already IS a blind vote. Notice how you couldn't see any of the totals until after you voted?
I have no idea if you can cancel and revote or not. I'm hoping that it wouldn't even occur to someone.
Since we can't get together and handle and shoot every nominee, I guess the best we can do is put up a few pictures, link to the original post so that we can find out more about the nominees and then pick the one we like the best.
Sorry if that's not enough for you.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm on another non related forum, that started handing out Forum Awards last year. When they came out, the choices were unusual to say the least. Lots of questions arose as to how the winners came about. There was no voting, no polls, vendors and artisans were boasting on Social Media about their prestigious award. Turns out, they were NOT awards at all. No one had any input to picking the winners except the forum owner.

It happened again this year and the same questions and concerns came up from new members. New guys were buying items based on the awards and when they found out the were in fact NOT forum driven awards but the opinion of one person, it didn't go over well.

The fact that the moderators here have gone through the trouble of linking all the info, putting up a private poll, shows they know what they're doing and trying their best.

I'm new here too, won't vote as I'm not knowledgeable enough. But I do look forward to reading the comments and learning from the years best slingshot makers.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Go ahead and vote, man!
Your opinion is as welcome as anyone else's :wave:


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

brucered said:


> I'm new here too, won't vote as I'm not knowledgeable enough.


That is absolutely no reason not to vote.

You can vote for what you want to vote for based on your own criteria. Will you vote based on functionality? Beauty? Or engineering? It is all 100% up to you.

Sure, there are a few guys who are leading this by a wide margin, but so what? Your vote is going to matter no matter what simply because it will show someone that you appreciated their work. If you don't vote for the top dawg that means nothing. What has meaning is the feeling someone gets knowing someone appreciated their effort, whether they win or not.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys....off to read up on these and cast my vote.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

M.J said:


> It already IS a blind vote. Notice how you couldn't see any of the totals until after you voted?
> I have no idea if you can cancel and revote or not. I'm hoping that it wouldn't even occur to someone.


I voted, but quickly tested (without looking at votes, numbers or order) and you CAN see the results before voting. Even though the "see results" is greyed out, it allows you to press it and see.

You can also DELETE your vote and change it, not that I am.

Thanks for welcoming into the voting, they are all amazing works of art.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

What a range of designs and concepts.....and workmanship. Fantastic, all of them. One jumps out....and I voted for it.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

There was ClickA's perfection and A.N.T.'s engineering.

Stratos was sexy and Black Horse was rearing.

125 was over-the-top and medieval Lola gave me strawberry pop.

Romeo and Juliet weren't presented as tragic

Liiquid Darkness had flow and contouring magic.

The Stallion appeared as if sculpted of stone.

Exquisite detail may give Two Face the throne...

The Big Boy displays as a precision tool.

The colors on Thor made it hot but yet cool.

The decision was torture, the choice never clear...

Among talented craftsman, for Slingshot of the Year.

Incredible work and a treat to behold. Congratulations all.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Teachers Congratulations :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: !!! , Excellent works, it's wonderful to see how each year we all share and overcome, you know my love for nature !!! and Bob Fionda, is the king of the forest !!! .
My respects to all, but my vote is for you Big Bob.

Greetings ... Alf :wave:


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

brucered,

Yes, I noticed the same thing... and I'm not changing my vote either. The sad thing is that this kind of thing favours the more active forum people -- becomes more about the people ("friends") than actual slingshots, which is sad.

Oh, well, people seem to be okay with fluff. It is what it is. Does not concern or affect me personally.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

brucered said:


> It already IS a blind vote. Notice how you couldn't see any of the totals until after you voted?
> I have no idea if you can cancel and revote or not. I'm hoping that it wouldn't even occur to someone.
> 
> I voted, but quickly tested (without looking at votes, numbers or order) and you CAN see the results before voting. Even though the "see results" is greyed out, it allows you to press it and see.
> ...


Wow. How did this not get noticed before. Definitely need to use some other form of voting as these 2 things makes these votes pretty inaccurate. People deleting votes to vote for the more popular ones skew the results badly, especially since then ones that may have one had votes deleted to go elsewhere which means votes for them don't get added up.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

rtk said:


> brucered,
> 
> Yes, I noticed the same thing... and I'm not changing my vote either. The sad thing is that this kind of thing favours the more active forum people -- becomes more about the people ("friends") than actual slingshots, which is sad.
> 
> Oh, well, people seem to be okay with fluff. It is what it is. Does not concern or affect me personally.


I really hope people are capable of voting based on the slingshots, not based on who made them. Who made them should not be a factor in the slightest. By all means, nominate friends if you want. But when it comes to voting that should be done on the merit of the slingshot, not the person making it, and I would hope all nominee's agree with that otherwise this is nothing but a popularity contest and that is not cool.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

FWIW, I don't know anyone here yet, so there was popular influence on me.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------

